# What's a good plastisol transfer machine, and printer?



## youtalk

What's a good plastisol transfer machine, and printer? 

I'd like both to be able to do large print areas. I'm new at this, so please be real detailed. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## freshlysqueezed

First of all plastoil transfers are screen printed on a special paper they have additives to the ink to make them activated when heat pressed onto a shirt mousepad ect... they dont make a machine to make those.... Just helping out


----------



## johnbol1

I have screenprinting equipment but am unsure of how to do transfers can anybody point me to any decent tutorial.

Thanks in advance
JOhn


----------



## miktoxic

i replied with this response to the same question you asked in your previous post. follow the link and read the info provided. you are getting the processes mixed up. again:

ok, you don't understand the difference between inkjet transfers and plastisol transfers. you need silk screen printing equipment to print plastisol transfers which is totally different than printing an ink jet transfer from your desktop inkjet printer. read this:

What is the Quality of Different T-Shirt Printing Methods? A list in general order.

research is key before jumping into something. there are many resources on this site that can help you out. on the main home page of this site check out the featured threads.
Report Bad Post 

Thanks http://www.t-shirtforums.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=748270


----------



## AK2SH

I believe now there are printers which print using plastisol although I have never seen one in the flesh. I did see some on alibaba.com if you search for it.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Do they have screenprinting equipment specialized for just making plastisol transfers? That's what i'm searching for. Lawson has an automatic press with a vacuum press called the Mini Printer ASI, it's basically a 1 station Auto that would be perfect for doing plastisol transfers in bulk. Anything else out there similar to this? I will provide the link to the Lawson auto. Also, Is there a full print solution available for plastisol transfers? What I mean by that is are there film outputs, exposure units, emulsion, flash dryers or conveyors, or even powder applicator machines (thermography machine) that is specified for plastisol transfers? Thanks


----------



## valleyboy_1

Automatic Screen Printing Presses | Mini-Printer ASI

Lawson auto link


----------



## miktoxic

that will do the job.....but cost you a lot of money.

if you just want to print one color plastisol transfers why not just buy a screen and find a table to print on and attach the screen with a set of $20 hinges to it? cheap and will do the same thing.


----------



## lben

valleyboy_1 said:


> Do they have screenprinting equipment specialized for just making plastisol transfers? That's what i'm searching for. Lawson has an automatic press with a vacuum press called the Mini Printer ASI, it's basically a 1 station Auto that would be perfect for doing plastisol transfers in bulk. Anything else out there similar to this? I will provide the link to the Lawson auto. Also, Is there a full print solution available for plastisol transfers? What I mean by that is are there film outputs, exposure units, emulsion, flash dryers or conveyors, or even powder applicator machines (thermography machine) that is specified for plastisol transfers? Thanks


You can use any screen printing device for making transfers. The process is the same, the equipment is the same, with the exception of a vacuum platen if you want to make more than one color prints.

The difference is in what you print ON. With transfers you screen print the ink onto paper rather than onto a shirt. And that automatic machine will do the manual printing part but that's ALL it does. You still have to burn the screens, you still have to put the paper on the platen and remove it and put it in the dryer or under your flash unit.


----------



## valleyboy_1

I don't want to manually print thousands of transfers. Which is why I looked at the auto from Lawson. Andi know screens still need to be burned. I've been doing heat applied vinyl and plastisol transfers for 5 years now, so I'm no rookie. It's getting to the point to where I need to consider bringing printing in house. I've been researching making plastisol transfers for 2 years.


----------



## miktoxic

printing transfers to sell?

do you have a retail storefront where people walk in and and request a certain design be put on a blank shirt?


----------



## selanac

It's just as easy to outsource the Transfers. This way you're not tying up all your time. You have to Add Adhesive powder or they won't stick properly. 

You can also use a Sign screen printing press. I've seen many on ebay. 

You'll need a Vacuum Platen or risk messing up even a one color. Especially if the images goes to the edge. The transfer paper will stick to the screen and you won't be able to add a second pass if you need it. 

Many companies only have a 9" x 12" print area due to this. We have a 12" x 12" print area. We can also go to the edge if we need too, which is 15" x 15".


----------



## valleyboy_1

Toxic, my business is mobile. I work under a canopy. There's more money on the road. I also work a niche market. I do have a 9-5.


----------



## royster13

valleyboy_1 said:


> I don't want to manually print thousands of transfers. Which is why I looked at the auto from Lawson. Andi know screens still need to be burned. I've been doing heat applied vinyl and plastisol transfers for 5 years now, so I'm no rookie. It's getting to the point to where I need to consider bringing printing in house. I've been researching making plastisol transfers for 2 years.


Is this so you can make more money?.....For some this does work....But you really need to pay attention to all your input costs to make sure.....Doing stuff in-house does not always mean making more money...

I last printed my own transfers in the early 1980s.....Been outsourcing ever since.....I think marketing and/or selling is far more profitable time than doing production...


----------



## miktoxic

valleyboy_1 said:


> Toxic, my business is mobile. I work under a canopy. There's more money on the road. I also work a niche market. I do have a 9-5.


gotcha. so you'll heat press shirts as people come in and choose a design?

why not just screen print a bunch of shirts at different sizes? are you concerned about having a lot of inventory laying around? i would think lugging a heat press around would be a b##ch.


----------



## valleyboy_1

I work a niche market toxic. The same design gets imprinted on different size shirts in the same color. Again. I work a niche market. Royster I'm starting to think maybe I should just stick with outsourcing and focus on marketing. However in my niche market, I got the marketing down pack.


----------



## wormil

I would stick with outsourcing unless you want to be a printer. To print transfers in bulk I wouldn't bother with a t-shirt press, instead I'd use a semi-auto with a vacuum platen designed for flat work.


----------



## franktheprinter

wormil said:


> I would stick with outsourcing unless you want to be a printer. To print transfers in bulk I wouldn't bother with a t-shirt press, instead I'd use a semi-auto with a vacuum platen designed for flat work.


I would have to agree... when we started it was with Cameo presses that were semi automatic and had a 
vacuum platen... 24 years or so later and we still have two of the original cameos we started with plus
a few newer ones and have a Sakuri cylinder press
for our high quantity runs


----------



## wormil

franktheprinter said:


> a Sakuri cylinder press
> for our high quantity runs


Now that would be cool. I've only seen them in videos.


----------



## miktoxic

franktheprinter said:


> I would have to agree... when we started it was with Cameo presses that were semi automatic and had a
> vacuum platen... 24 years or so later and we still have two of the original cameos we started with plus
> a few newer ones and have a Sakuri cylinder press
> for our high quantity runs


very cool.

how big a surface do those let you print on? i saw something on die-cut decals yesterday that was very interesting. except for the cutting aspect, is it the same principle?


----------



## franktheprinter

wormil said:


> Now that would be cool. I've only seen them in videos.


We use it sparingly because of the sheer volume
(it can print around 2000 24 x28 sheets thru in 1 hour)at max setting, but it is nice when needed


----------



## sams_igc

the asc vacuum unit looks capable... we started with similar gear for 6/7 colour prints. for flash curing colours we used an industrial toaster (conveyor) and modded it with variable speed. it fit our a4+ sheets perfectly. Keep the jobs bagged (resealable bags) between colours and warm on top of the dryer. And importanlty, pre-shrinking sheets with a heatpress or just a quick pass thru the "dryer". Glue powders good and secure but slow to do (for me) and a bit hardhanded on a garment, some printable adhesives out there give a softer hand, we used to make our own with some fine glue powder and softhand base or even foil adhesives. can't remember the ratios tho. Printing up to a2 size multicolour and or multi-up now, with bigger gear... but same principles apply...


----------



## nymbulrob

did you find a solution to your transfer printing needs I am having a similar situation


----------



## nymbulrob

did you ever find a good transfer system for making plastisol heat applied transfers I have a similar interest.


----------



## selanac

I bought a vacuum platen from a guy on this forum. He's since stopped making platens. I use a regular shop vac., works great. 

A simple 4/1 table top press and this platen.


----------



## Artistic Impress

We digitally print plastisol transfer. They come out with photographic quality. However the equipment is very expensive. If you want to print your own best way to go to Youtube and see the instructional videos using standard silkscreen equipment. It is pretty easy.


----------



## HUNTY

Artistic Impress said:


> We digitally print plastisol transfer. They come out with photographic quality. However the equipment is very expensive. If you want to print your own best way to go to Youtube and see the instructional videos using standard silkscreen equipment. It is pretty easy.


Thanks Artistic Impress. I will have a look on youtube now


----------



## Reklamochgrafisk

Hi,

My first post here. I´m from Sweden so my english is not perfect. Hope you don´t mind.

I´m also new to transfer printing. Now we use a manual screen carousel with a vacum platen. We print the transferpaper and dip it in powder glue and run it through our dryer. If it´s multi colors we run the paper through the dryer between colors.
To get the paper in registration we have pins on the vacum platen.

It´s impossible to get perfect registration with this equipment and it´s alsa a very slow production to put the glue on the paper by hand.
We have ordered a special machine for transfer printing with automatic powdering machine. Really looking forward to get the equipment installed. I will post some pictures and let you know how it works. We have been promised to get it delivered in the beginning of august.

Here is a video of the same equipment.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3BssJbG1Mw


----------

